# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 13-08: Absence Voting Thread



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 13-08! 

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Saturday, 21 September 2013*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 13-08:

*Table of Contents*

Firemahlazer - Turning Back

Lord of the Night - Lost Memories

Romero's Own - All that is left

The Meddler - Abscence

Ye Olde Grandma - The mortal affection​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st place: Lord of the Night, Lost Memories, 3 pts
2nd place: The Meddler, Abscence, 2 pts
3rd place: Ye Olde Grandma, The mortal affection, 1 pt


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

1st place: Lord of the Night, Lost Memories, 3 pts
2nd place: Romero's Own 2 pts
3rd place: Ye Olde Grandma, The mortal affection, 1 pt

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

The Mortal Affection- Ye Old Grandma 3pt
Lost Memories- Lord of The Night 2pt
All That Is Left- Romero's Own 1pt


----------



## YeOldeGrandma (Aug 18, 2013)

1st place: The Meddler, Absence, 3 pts
2nd place: Firemahlazer, Turning Back, 2 pts
3d place: Lord of the Night, Lost Memories, 1 pt


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

*1st place:* Absence, The Meddler - 3 pts
*2nd place:* Lost Memories, Lord of the Night - 2 pts
*3d place:* Turning Back, by Firemahlazer - 1 pt


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*1st place:* Romero's Own, All That Is Left, 3 pts
*2nd place:* Ye Olde Grandma, The Mortal Affection, 2 pts
*3rd place:* The Meddler, Abscence, 1 pt


LotN


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

1) The Mortal Affection - YeOldeGrandma, 3 pts
2) Lost Memories - Lord of the Night, 2 pts
3) All that is left - Romero's Own, 1 pt.


----------



## Richter_DL (Aug 30, 2012)

1. Ye Olde Grandma - The Mortal Affection, 3 pts
2. All that is left - Romero's Own, 2 pts
3. Lost in Memories - Lord of the Night, 1 pts

Two little Space Marines foolin' with a gun,
One shot and carv'd up, and then there was one.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

1) The Mortal Affection - YeOldeGrandma, 3 pts
2) Lost Memories - Lord of the Night, 2 pts
3) All that is left - Romero's Own, 1 pt.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

According to the first post, voting should have ended on September 21st. It's October now. 

Could you please close voting and count the votes? Thank you.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Counting the votes is easy enough.

I make it:

*Joint 1st Place*: _*Ye Olde Grandma*_ - The Mortal Affection: 16 Points

*Joint 1st Place*: *Lord of the Night* - Lost Memories: 16 Points

*2nd Place*: *Romero's Own* - All That Is Left: 10 Points

*3rd Place*: *The Meddler* - Absence: 9 Points


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Liliedhe said:


> According to the first post, voting should have ended on September 21st. It's October now.
> 
> Could you please close voting and count the votes? Thank you.


Apologies for the delay. My computer has been mostly dead for the last two months. Looks like the other Mods missed that I could not cover Boc's absence as well as my own.



Romero's Own said:


> Counting the votes is easy enough.
> 
> I make it:
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## YeOldeGrandma (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool. Congrats and stuff.


----------

